# Coast Cage is it good?



## Raris (Nov 11, 2007)

Is this coast cage good for two small female rats?

http://www.petco.com/product/8335/Coast-Cages-Ritz-Chinchilla-or-Rat-Cage.aspx


Also thinking of getting the 5 story one.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The one you've linked to is far too small. Which 5 story one were you looking at?

My issue with Coast Cages is that they're heavy and can get hard to clean the bigger they get. The wheel seems to take up space and it's often best to cut it out.


----------



## Raris (Nov 11, 2007)

http://i6.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/a1/f4/cc0c_12.JPG

that 5 story one

Well I saw a person with that cage i posted before and she has two rats...it seems fine..


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Just because two rats fit in the cage doesn't mean they're happy, though. 13 inch height isn't really enough to stretch out on their hind legs or to do any climbing, which they enjoy. Rats tend to need 2 square feet each.

I think the 5 story one would be fine if you use the space well.


----------



## Raris (Nov 11, 2007)

They got the measurements messed up...It is 16 inches high and bunch of reviews on it and people luv it!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I had one of the coast cages and I hated it with apassion. Alot of the other rat people around here are really against it because they have had rats break their legs in the wheel and shelves. Plus they are a PAIN to cean. I would stay away from coast cages at all costs!! 

**This is of course just my opinion and it is simply based on my personal experience and the experience of direct friends of mine.**


----------



## Raris (Nov 11, 2007)

How on the wheels when they are solid...and ramps i have solution just put like cloth on the ramps or something...


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

It's still just big enough for one rat. And rats do best in pairs.

I've read the reviews and the ones saying they have 2-3 rats in that cage make me cringe. But some of them have very good points. Did you note the one the stated that it was unsafe for tails? Or the ones that said they had to upgrade when the rats got bigger? Or that it's only good for one rat? Or that the bars are too wide for young rats and they can escape?


----------



## Raris (Nov 11, 2007)

What kind of cage do you suggest..I live in califnornia....my budget is like 50-80 dollars


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

The first one is not solid LoL and the second one is more the weight of it and the pain of cleaning it. Plus you would need to cover all of the shelves and ramps and in the five story one it would be interesting cleaning it all out and replacing it.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Where in California do you live? Petsmart has a few nice cages but the chances of it being only 80 dollars is gonna be hard. Have you tried craigslist?


----------



## Raris (Nov 11, 2007)

Stephanie said:


> The first one is not solid LoL and the second one is more the weight of it and the pain of cleaning it. Plus you would need to cover all of the shelves and ramps and in the five story one it would be interesting cleaning it all out and replacing it.


It is weird how they show you in the image it isn't solid but when it gets to you it is lol.

I live in San Ramon

Also this person has two female rats and uses the cage i posted...

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=4473.html


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

The one I had was not solid at all and I ripped the wheel off because of it. It really is only big enough for one rat as well as being hard to decorate it appropriately I could never find a space to put enough hammocks and toys for the ratties.


----------



## Raris (Nov 11, 2007)

Can you give me some pictures of good cages at petsmart? 

and look at her cage please full of hammocks

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=4473.html


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Raris said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > The first one is not solid LoL and the second one is more the weight of it and the pain of cleaning it. Plus you would need to cover all of the shelves and ramps and in the five story one it would be interesting cleaning it all out and replacing it.
> ...





CaptainFlow said:


> A bit on the small side for two girls, I know, but they get lots of out time,


Yes, you see?

The old version of the cage had the wire wheel. The new cages have solid wheels. I still consider the wheel dangerous, rambunctious young ones can get their head caught between it and the wall.


----------



## Raris (Nov 11, 2007)

I know can you give me some photos/link of good cages for two female rats (small).


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I have that cage, the Ritz Condo one.

I personally find cleaning to be a breeze, but since I had an aquarium for so many years, my standards are pretty low, I'll admit. 

I have it for two girls, and it is definitely a little on the small side. I try to make up for this by taking them out and playing with them for an hour or so twice a day, and usually three or four hours at night (well, I don't PLAY with them the whole time, but they have free range of my bed almost all evening). If I couldn't assure them this, I would definitely get a bigger cage. All they do is sleep in there- if they were actually awake, and only got a half hour or an hour outside of their cage, it would be way too small.

Take out the wheel- I just did this, and even though I haven't replaced it yet, I feel like there's a better way to use that space than they gave me. Cover the wire, move the bottom ramp to make it another shelf. I'm going to try to make another shelf up above where the old wheel used to be, depending on where the new wheel fits. 

I personally like how solid it is- I used to have a pretty flimsy cage and I could hear my rats wherever they were. 

But you should get a bigger cage, if you could. I'm just too limited in space, otherwise I'd be saving up for something bigger myself. The five story one would probably be great.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I am a bit of a hammock freak and all of my rats have a ridiculous amount of hammocks hung in their cages. Three is just not enough for me personally. and the more hammocks means the more fun!! 

How young are the females? You may want to just order something from www.martinscages.com honestly they are the best in my opinion. I have a R695 for some of my boys and I LOVE it.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Are you getting your rats from a breeder so that you'd know they'll be small? Size rankings at places like Petco mean only that the rats are young.

What about... this one... http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...s=A-StorePrice-PET&parentPage=family&keepsr=1


or something similar? Or check garage sales or second hand shops.


----------



## Raris (Nov 11, 2007)

I like that one a lot. I'll be getting them from a breeder.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

That one may have too wide of bar spacing for rats that young. I love super pet cages but I would only ever use them for my boys. All of my girls can slip through the bars on them. Have you checked craigslist? Have you thought of making a grotto style cage? They are simple and cheap too. I am making two and so far it hasn't cost me a dime. I had the hardware cloth and the wood was given to me for free. All I have left to do is put varnish on and get hinges and latches.


----------



## Raris (Nov 11, 2007)

This is soo hard i am trying to find a perfect cage...and i dont want to make one.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

i recommend craigslist.
cages are posted on there all the time, and they're usually half the price that stores sell them for.
just keep checking it every day and you'll find something.
i found a martin's cage on CL for $60 a month ago ( i saved nearly $100!), and my girls love it. =)


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Has it been asked if you were in the US yet?

Well, here are a couple cages I found for not too bad, lots of room. (Try searching "sugar glider," some nice large cheap cages come up! You have to watch shipping, but the first one I typed in my zip, and it was only $25, so added to the price of the cage is only$50ish)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Small-Animal-Ca...NameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ShippingPayment

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bird-cage-Finch...ryZ46289QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
This is a big sturdy beautiful looking cage for less than $100 including shipping!

Well, you get the idea. Search sugar gliders, it's a great source I've never heard mentioned before!


----------

